# Bosch table saw



## jad (Jan 23, 2008)

looking at a used ( but in good shape) bosch 4000 work site table saw with gravity rise.
Anyone have any experience with these saws? its about 3 yrs old and asking $400. I,ve seen the newer model at Lowes for $600.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a bosch got in a barter. I'm rel happy with sorry don't know model but its a large deck with adjustable tables, For its size it's relativly light and seems to stay true. fence needs tweaking on the outfeed side which i clamp for parralell, havent figured how to adjust or if i can. I would buy another and get a portable stand for it


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats way to much, you can buy online a brand new makita 2704 with a better stand for $500

and since your onliy using it for light use, theres plenty of good models for under 300 to chose from, :thumbsup:

good luck


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought the new 4100 this summer with the gravity rise stand for 419 bucks brand new from my local menards. Was walking threw one day and saw the red tag on it and picked one up, never seen it on sale like that since. I think 400 is to much for the older model that is used. I remember seeing some good deals on ebay for new saws when I was looking for one to buy.

I really like the saw. Easy to set up and use and cuts great.


----------



## jad (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's looks like I will pass on this one unless the price comes way down.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you are looking for a deal on a TS, check out the Rigid R4511 table saw . I was in Depot today and it's on clearance for $299.99 ( grab a 10% coupon and its $269)

the reviews on this saw are pretty good, and at basically half price it's pretty hard to pass up, plus you have full warranty and 90 days to return it if you don't like it


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> if you are looking for a deal on a TS, check out the Rigid R4511 table saw . I was in Depot today and it's on clearance for $299.99 ( grab a 10% coupon and its $269)
> 
> the reviews on this saw are pretty good, and at basically half price it's pretty hard to pass up, plus you have full warranty and 90 days to return it if you don't like it


Mr. Chips, that's an amazing price for the R4511. I ran to HD this morning, hoping to take advantage of the deal. Nope, they didn't have it on sale, and they'd just sold their last one for the regular $499 price. They checked 6 stores in the area, and all were sold out of the R4511 (a discontinued model). Found one floor model, but it was missing the fence rails and fence clamp (just had the lonely fence itself). If I can find replacement parts, I might work out a deal with the manager to buy it. 

But your $299 deal sounds like a steal! Maybe it's a regional thing...

By the way, this is a HEAVY table saw -- driven by its granite top. HD guy said the only problem he'd heard about it was that the frame for the casters, which operates with a foot pedal to lift the unit for rolling/moving, can't handle the weight, and tends to bend/warp over time. Otherwise, a great machine.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Itsdanf said:


> Mr. Chips, that's an amazing price for the R4511. I ran to HD this morning, hoping to take advantage of the deal. Nope, they didn't have it on sale, and they'd just sold their last one for the regular $499 price. They checked 6 stores in the area, and all were sold out of the R4511 (a discontinued model). Found one floor model, but it was missing the fence rails and fence clamp (just had the lonely fence itself). If I can find replacement parts, I might work out a deal with the manager to buy it.
> 
> But your $299 deal sounds like a steal! Maybe it's a regional thing...
> 
> By the way, this is a HEAVY table saw -- driven by its granite top. HD guy said the only problem he'd heard about it was that the frame for the casters, which operates with a foot pedal to lift the unit for rolling/moving, can't handle the weight, and tends to bend/warp over time. Otherwise, a great machine.


Well, HD said they'd let me special-order the missing parts through them, deduct the cost from the $499 asking price, and give me a 10% discount on top. Not the great deal I was hoping for; however, that was after the guy spent 2 hours calling all the regional HD stores looking for an in-stock model (none available). While not the great deal I was hoping for, I'm going for it. Sure sad to know that I could get it for $299 if I was in a different location....


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Had to check.....none at my local store


----------

